# Moonshot Tremolo



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

A nice tremolo, and it seems pretty quiet, no ticking which is very nice. I feel like playing some country now.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 19, 2020)

Looks good! I have this one but the pcb came from rullywow named lunarblast. My favorite compared to mesmerizer, woodpecker and aion's luna.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 19, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## cooder (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice and clean.  I do love me some tremolo... my favourite so far are the harmonic trems (Drolo's Twin Peaks and John / MidfairwayCardinal Tremolo).
I wonder what the harmonic Trem will be that BuGG brews up... is that the upcoming Tremulus Lune?


----------



## phi1 (Feb 20, 2020)

cooder said:


> Nice and clean.  I do love me some tremolo... my favourite so far are the harmonic trems (Drolo's Twin Peaks and John / MidfairwayCardinal Tremolo).
> I wonder what the harmonic Trem will be that BuGG brews up... is that the upcoming Tremulus Lune?



The tremulous lune is a diy project on the web  that has more controls, but is not harmonic. Check out the aion Luna for more info. The shoot the moon is another diy project on the web, which is a slightly scaled back and tweaked version of the tremulus lune. So pedalpcb must have something else in the works for the harmonic trem he teased.


----------



## cooder (Feb 21, 2020)

phi1 said:


> The tremulous lune is a diy project on the web  that has more controls, but is not harmonic. Check out the aion Luna for more info. The shoot the moon is another diy project on the web, which is a slightly scaled back and tweaked version of the tremulus lune. So pedalpcb must have something else in the works for the harmonic trem he teased.


Awesome thanks for the explanation! Yes I wonder which harmonic trem is coming then... giddy..


----------

